# 5 Inch Wonder *Pocket Rocket*



## cmacclel (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats smaller than a dollar and will throw a couple hundred yards??


A Mini Mini-HID

-Custom Modamag Battery holder
-Tri-Bored to fit the 17mm R123A 800Mah Rechargeable Lithiums
-3amp Tailswitch
-Fluted Head for now
-Runtime 30+ Minutes

Just had to have the smallest HID on the block 


Now for the Pics


----------



## OddBall (Mar 4, 2006)

wow. just wow.


----------



## Taylorf (Mar 4, 2006)

That is AMAZING!


----------



## Lunarmodule (Mar 4, 2006)

*I'll take it, PM sent
Paypal locked and loaded

I want (((ONE)))
*


----------



## OddBall (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey - I already got dibs...  


I like the heads finned that way.

mac, what did you use to do that and what dimensions? I have a milling machine and a mini lathe available at work, could I replicate the head fins with either of those?


----------



## bucken (Mar 4, 2006)

Unbelievable! Need beamshots. :thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (Mar 4, 2006)

Very, very nice :goodjob: 

Will


----------



## Morelite (Mar 4, 2006)

:wow: great work, is that a 10W HID?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 4, 2006)

OddBall said:


> Hey - I already got dibs...
> 
> 
> I like the heads finned that way.
> ...




The Fluted head was done on a mill with a 1/4 inch carbide ball mill. Indexed every 30 degrees. All done by hand and about 5 passes on each flute adds up alot of time which is why I don't offer them 


Mac


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 4, 2006)

Morelite said:


> :wow: great work, is that a 10W HID?




Yes 10w well really they pull around 13 watts.

Mac


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 4, 2006)

bucken said:


> Unbelievable! Need beamshots. :thumbsup:




Here you go!


http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102506


Mac


----------



## Icarus (Mar 4, 2006)

:wow: very nice mod Mac! :thumbsup:


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 4, 2006)

Icarus said:


> :wow: very nice mod Mac! :thumbsup:




Wanna trade for the White Elephant 

Mac


----------



## wquiles (Mar 4, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102506
> ...


I did not realized until now that you and I have the same Canon camera 

Will


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 4, 2006)

wquiles said:


> I did not realized until now that you and I have the same Canon camera
> 
> Will



You checkin my EXIF data info are you  Before the light obsession I had the photo obsession  Had around 10k in lenses at one time. Had the 1d, 10d, 20d, and just downgraded to the XT a few months back. The XT is great, I just miss the higher FPS sometimes.


Mac


----------



## wquiles (Mar 4, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> You checkin my EXIF data info are you  Before the light obsession I had the photo obsession  Had around 10k in lenses at one time. Had the 1d, 10d, 20d, and just downgraded to the XT a few months back. The XT is great, I just miss the higher FPS sometimes.
> 
> Mac


Yep, the XT just does everything great, doesn't? 

Still using the kit lens on yours, or do you already have different glass? 

Have you done night outdoor shots with the XT, like those shown in my sig?

Will


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 5, 2006)

Night Shots are my favorite. Check out my galleries using my "My Work" link below.

http://images7.fotki.com/v121/photos/1/141020/1506671/IMG_3867_E-vi.jpg

http://images8.fotki.com/v123/photos/1/141020/1506671/IMG_4503_E_Crop-vi.jpg

http://images6.fotki.com/v79/photos/1/141020/591976/IMG_0455_E-vi.jpg

http://images6.fotki.com/v79/photos/1/141020/591983/IMG_1212_finish-vi.jpg

http://images16.fotki.com/v280/photos/1/141020/531519/IMG_5877-vi.jpg


----------



## Radio (Mar 5, 2006)

I like the beam shot of the L2 and the Mini HID the best, Hope you are planning on bringing this to the Get-Together, We have to find a nice place where we can meet close to dusk, get acquainted and then have a mini shoot out in the dark, so we have to get away from the big cities, can't wait to see that baby up close and in person


----------



## Lunarmodule (Mar 5, 2006)

Its a perfect fit for me... 5 inches is an exact length match for my most important piece of, um, er... equipment. Size DOES matter 

What this really needs is a Fivemega 3.5" head for ultimate throw potential, just imagining the bizarro proportions....

Seriously, Mac, this has got to be your greatest work I've seen, you REALLY should do a limited run of these for sale. For all practical purposes, I do not think its possible at ALL to get the 10W WA HID into a smaller package, the 3x R123 is as small as you can go and still get enough oomph to run the light, and thirty plus minutes is actually REALLY good runtime, ask anyone what happens after 12 minutes running their USL. This baby will more than double that and its easy to carry spares. Half hour runtime is really commonplace for a lot of performance hotwire mods, but the real star of this show is the incredible compactness of the whole deal. That one dollar bill comparo shot is worth a thousand of them!

Begging. Pleading. Grovelling. Mewling. P L E A S E sell me one............. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. I'll trade you MY white Elephant, or my HAIII one, or a splash anodize U-bin McLuxIII PD, or a McLux T, or my (N)Eveready 2D chrome light with red rectangular magnetic slide switch, the pride of my collection! C'Mon, share the goodies


----------



## ICUDoc (Mar 5, 2006)

Love the shoy with the X5!!!

Nice work old son


----------



## Cliffnopus (Mar 5, 2006)

Mac, 

I have to agree with Lunarmodule. Please do up a run of these cuties, complete with your exceptional fluted heads. What a little winner.

Cliff


----------



## CM (Mar 5, 2006)

Tease :nana: OK, where do I get in line?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 5, 2006)

Lunarmodule said:


> Its a perfect fit for me... 5 inches is an exact length match for my most important piece of, um, er... equipment. Size DOES matter
> 
> What this really needs is a Fivemega 3.5" head for ultimate throw potential, just imagining the bizarro proportions....
> 
> ...



Yes bizzare 













Mac


----------



## NextLight (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice work! Well, I want one, whether you are making them or not 

This sort of excessively labor intensive but simple milling begs for CNC, yes? I wonder if the damand in your various project sales might justify a run of say 100 CNC heads, so you could concentrate on the rest of the mod(s)?

Anyway, I would be interested in a 10W HID cutdown, and 2-3 extra heads depending on cost & colors.

On a more personal note: So as not to look like a flake, the "System Busy" monster ate half a dozen of my attempted posts to get in early on your 1100/700 sign up thread, and my work went from zero-to-60 in 5.5, last month. I only have time to chase a few special but straightforward CPF buys these days. Would still still love to get some more of your work.

Keep it up,
David


----------



## Lips (Mar 5, 2006)

OK I'm depressed now, just took delivery of the mini-hid... prozac/lithium bound...


----------



## London Lad (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## russtang (Mar 5, 2006)

I've had my MINI HID HAIII for a few days and I really like it. cmacclel does some nice work.


----------



## Haesslich (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmm.. I wonder if this or a normal MiniHID would be better?  This would REALLY knock the crap out of other lights in its size-class, though... and it'd be a heck of a lot of fun to whip one of those out and then just show it off. Mind you, the normal MiniHID has the advantage of being able to take normal alkaline and NiMH AA's while looking like a normal mag... this... this... I wonder how much it'd cost, non-fluted.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 6, 2006)

cmacclel, Do a run, even if its only like 20 of them of them do a run (please, please, please, please), people would pay through the teeth for these. In any event, this baby has to be coming to get together (if it happens).


----------



## Crosman451 (Mar 7, 2006)

Lunarmodule said:


> *I'll take it, PM sent
> Paypal locked and loaded
> 
> I want (((ONE)))
> *




Count me in as well if you decide to do a small run...

Mike


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, just wondering is this light actualy any smaller then the other mini HIDs you were selling? or is just the fluted head, that makes it different. I really like how the whole body is knurled (I think thats what it is called, I am still a newbie), unlike your other mini HIDs. I saw on your fotki account a red one just like this but with a finned instead of fluted head. Would you be willing to sell one of those?


Thanks,
MINI


----------



## jsr (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, these are cool! I wonder how they perform relative to the other small 10W HIDs available from Nextorch, Wolf-Eyes, and Microfire.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 7, 2006)

I *may* be making a batch of these in a few weeks without the fluted heads. Pricing would be around $300 for a fully knurled light. If you wanted a full smooth body $280.


Mac

As to how the Mini-HID's, Mag2HID, and this Mini Mini-HID perform to the imported lights I myself do not know first hand. I have read the imported lights Ballast and Lamp copies of the original Welch Allyn design do not perform the same and have considerably less output. One person installed a Welch Allyn 10 watt lamp in his microfire and noticed an immediate noticiable performance increase. To me it would not be feasable to purchase an Imported 10watt HID then install a $70 lamp into it.


Mac


----------



## jar3ds (Mar 7, 2006)

holy smokes! thats some of the most amazing mod's i've seen!!!


----------



## bfg9000 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd like a couple in HAIII!


----------



## cue003 (Mar 7, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> I *may* be making a batch of these in a few weeks without the fluted heads. Pricing would be around $300 for a fully knurled light. If you wanted a full smooth body $280.
> 
> 
> Mac
> ...



Awesome. Any chance for HA3 version?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 7, 2006)

I doubt there will be anymore HAIII lights for me. After this batch I think I have a few bodies + Head combos that are giving me grief and may be unusable. I made the threads extra loose and now after the HAIII there extra tight 

It's not fun working with HAIII it's just so damn hard. But if you drop your light it will chip off so I don't see that great of an advantage over regular HAII coating.


Mac


----------



## AuroraLite (Mar 8, 2006)

Mac,

A little late to the party, but truly a great piece of work!

Count me in if the same format is being offered in the batch. Or simply the fluted head will be great offer too!


----------



## Prodeje79 (Mar 12, 2006)

WOW this is exactly what I need to round off my collection. :>


----------



## modamag (Mar 12, 2006)

Mac, nice, very nice :twothumbs:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 12, 2006)

Very slick.  Estimated runtime?

-LT


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 12, 2006)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Very slick.  Estimated runtime?
> 
> -LT



Lunarmodule has been running these in one of his HID's and said he's been getting up to 40 minutes runtime.


Mac


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 12, 2006)

COOL MOD !!! :thumbsup:

Will this work on 3xCR123 primaries?

bernie


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 12, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> COOL MOD !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Will this work on 3xCR123 primaries?
> 
> bernie



Maybe for a few minutes? 

3 x R123A = 11.1v
3 X CR123 Primary = 9v


Mac


----------



## Lunarmodule (Mar 12, 2006)

Just checking for an update as to when these will be offered for sale....


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 12, 2006)

Lunarmodule said:


> Just checking for an update as to when these will be offered for sale....



Soon 


Mac


----------



## therisensun (Mar 12, 2006)

Cmacclel is an artist, there's no doubt about that. Can't wait to get ahold of some of his work.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 12, 2006)

Not only that, but Mac's attention to detail is second to none 

Will


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Mar 13, 2006)

edit


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 13, 2006)

The Head on the Mini is made by Me. The Mini is 1000 times brighter than the Red unit.................but that may have to do with the Red light is just a $300+ dollar hollow shell  Soon the Red unit may get a 10k lumen lamp if I can figure out a battery option that fits.


Mac


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Mar 13, 2006)

edit


----------



## castmem (Mar 13, 2006)

If and when this comes to production, I'd like to be put on the list for one. Smooth body in pewter color please. Please pm me details of cost plus shipping.

-Dustin


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Mar 13, 2006)

edit


----------



## kyrie (Mar 13, 2006)

Read the thread before posting, folks...


----------



## cue003 (Mar 13, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> I *may* be making a batch of these in a few weeks without the fluted heads. Pricing would be around $300 for a fully knurled light. If you wanted a full smooth body $280.
> 
> Mac



Here is a repost on price.

Curtis


----------



## castmem (Mar 13, 2006)

well yes that's the cost for the light. However, he may want to tack on a small fee for paypal of 3% 'cause of their charges then add shipping. Therefore asking for the TOTAL price would be a very valid question and could possibly change based on method of payment and shipping costs to your door based on geographical location.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 13, 2006)

Outstanding work !


----------



## TSWrench (Mar 13, 2006)

Mac,

Put me down for one. I've been wanting an HID light, and this looks like a great one to get in on.

Thanks!


----------



## kyrie (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, is it that difficult to add 3% to the cost, or to estimate shipping yourself? In either case the estimate wouldn't be very far off from the actual price. The man hasn't even declared when (or even whether) he'd do a run, much less announce the details. So it's only courtesy to not pester him! Let us wait eagerly, but quietly.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

I have aquired 90% of the parts to complete 13 of these. 

-$300 for the Fully knurled body stock head

-$280 for a Fully smooth body stock head (no Knurling).

-Grooved head option $25 http://public.fotki.com/cmacclel/lights/img_1611.html

-Both versions are turn key with UCL lenses and 1 battery Holder, just add 3 x 3.6v rechargeable 123 batteries and your set.

If you need a charger and batteries Lighthound is the way to go. They ship Priority mail and typically ship your order the same day. 3 Batteries and a charger can be had for as little as $24.

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/dsd_r123_lithium_battery_charger.htm

Eta for completion is within 2 weeks.

Payments are now being accepted. PM me if your interested.


Thanks Mac


----------



## Lips (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll Take One, Knurled & Grooved Head *Changed order in Post #70*


----------



## AlanH (Mar 26, 2006)

PM sent, re the 'full Works', Knurled & Grooved Head

Alan


----------



## ibcj (Mar 26, 2006)

.......edited


----------



## nrk (Mar 26, 2006)

Mac,

PM sent. I'd like one too. Fully knurled body and grooved head.

Thanks. ;-nrk


----------



## nrk (Mar 26, 2006)

Mac,

Given that you mentioned the 800mah batteries above can I assume that unprotected are okay?

Thanks. ;-nrk


----------



## cue003 (Mar 26, 2006)

sent for Fully knurled body and grooved head.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## Nabors (Mar 26, 2006)

PM sent for a smooth body with a grooved head. Blue if possible.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Mar 26, 2006)

PM sent - sign me up for one!

I want the version that looks exactly like the one your son's holding. I think that's the "finned" head version.

- FITP


----------



## Crosman451 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mac,

Thank you for making these available...I'd like one in Blue, Knurled & Grooved Head. 

Mike


----------



## Lips (Mar 26, 2006)

Changed my preference to 

Blue, Knurled & Grooved Head


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

Currently I only have Pewter and 2 Black Host in stock and really didn't want to have to order blue 3d host as there none available in my area.


Mac


----------



## Nabors (Mar 26, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> Currently I only have Pewter and 2 Black Host in stock and really didn't want to have to order blue 3d host as there none available in my area.
> 
> 
> Mac



Pewter it is then it was my second choice anyways.


----------



## TSWrench (Mar 26, 2006)

Mac,

PM sent for Pewter, knurled, grooved.

Thank!


----------



## nrk (Mar 26, 2006)

Mac,

I'd prefer Pewter as well.

Thanks. ;-nrk


----------



## FlashInThePan (Mar 26, 2006)

Pewter for me, too! =)

- FITP


----------



## Lunarmodule (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm IN. Grooved head, smooth body, no knurling. Color choices? black or pewter? lemme think. PM sent.

Shouldnt this have posted in Custom/Mod BST as a sales thread if Paypals are being sent and deals done?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

Lunarmodule said:


> I'm IN. Grooved head, smooth body, no knurling. Color choices? black or pewter? lemme think. PM sent.
> 
> Shouldnt this have posted in Custom/Mod BST as a sales thread if Paypals are being sent and deals done?



Adding a new thread now 


Mac


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

Sign up thread here


http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=112422


Thanks Mac


----------



## Changchung (Mar 26, 2006)

Please, put me in if you think in build somes for sale... Great pics... :rock: :rock:


----------

